
Show HN: Built cloud phone system for remote sales teams - secondmod
Hey, I travel and code for living. Most of my customers are from US, UK and South Africa and I have a remote team of 12 people (handling customer success &amp; sales) across 4 continents. So, I have created an off-the-shelf cloud phone system (called Justcall.io) for startups doing international sales. Basically, you can generate and manage any number of International numbers. You can also create a call center where upto 10 of my team members will get a call simultaneously if someone calls the number on my website.
I request you guys to be my first set of awesome users and help me improve this product with your feedback, ideas and suggestions. I will take care of pricing for you guys&#x2F;gals :)<p>Signup at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;justcall.io [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;justcall.io]
======
iamdave
Veteran of the VoIP world, looks good from the landing page, curious about
features, from the text on the page and screenshots, it looks like this is
just for call origination and termination?

Do you think you'd support something like ring groups and call flows/phone
trees in the future?

~~~
secondmod
Hey Dave,

It already has number of business operation functionalities like: \- Call
center functionality or Ring Groups (you can setup who all should get a call
when say a sales number is called) \- Availability feature (you can set your
office timings & if someone calls you after that, he/she is directed to
voicemail option without disturbing you) \- You can sent another preference
like - if you are not available to take call, call will get forwarded to other
team member, if he/she is not available it will be forwarded to another team
member and finally to voicemail \- SMSes option is alway available. For users
who have used Stripe's Atlast program and formed a company in US while
operating from SE Asia or South America or Europe, they can use Justcall to
manage mobile banking (get bank texts or call verification etc - most banks
require US number) \- We are building this Phone Tree option where more
customization will be given to users \- Also, building IVR system to let users
setup IVR layer on incoming calls. Businesses will be able to deliver
information to users like Ticket status (say Airline or Movie hall), Account
balance (say Uber or Pizza Shop) without having someone to answer such calls
for them \- CRM integrations are already in place and we are adding more CRM
integrations (one in every 2-3 days)

Plus, we are very customer focused and will be all ears to your feedbacks,
ideas and feature suggestions.

~~~
iamdave
May I email directly? Would love to pick your brain, not so much as a
competitor but as someone who recently sold a VoIP and Telephony consultancy
(i.e. I'm getting out of the game to focus on family and follow up on my legal
degree, so I'm not here to get insider details or anything like that), I like
seeing what the new players in the game are up to and watch the industry
mature. I cut my teeth here, learned a lot and have really enjoyed seeing the
innovations happen.

Cheers!

